

Oh MySpace: Why I Hate Thee / Shady Reengagement Tactics - naveedlalani
http://naveedl.tumblr.com/post/3909963995/oh-myspace-why-i-hate-thee-shady-reengagement
I went to MySpace.com today to update my profile (I have pictures / messages on there from the college days that are not so appropriate…don’t ask). Having not used it for years, I had to reset my password. The captcha was so terrible (took at least 10 tries to get it right; I’m convinced I was entering the right letters), that it reminded me why I never got on in the first place for so long and triggered me to cancel my account.&#60;p&#62;The cancellation process seemed pretty straightforward. Go to your account settings, hit cancel account, tell them why your canceling, and they would send a confirmation email to verify your cancelation. I followed all of the steps, then MySpace told me it would take 48 hours to cancel the account (wtf??). Okay fine. Two minutes later, I open up my inbox, and I start receiving messages from women wanting me to go to MySpace to talk to them. I’m certain if I click and try to login to my account, I’ll have to go through cancelation process again. No matter how hard I want to see what Chelsy or Mariska want to tell me, I will resist.&#60;p&#62;Coincidence or shady reengagement techniques? Oh MySpace, you’re falling on your own sword. Hopefully in 48 hours, my account will be no more.&#60;p&#62;Click link to see image proof.
======
naveedlalani
I wonder what kind of other shady tactics they are using, to me this seems
like MySpace initiated spam. Completely unethical. Has anyone else encountered
this?

